# Gongylus gongylodes heating



## Synapze (Dec 16, 2019)

I'm getting ready to move my Gongys into their permanent enclosure and have a question about heating. Since this species need high temps, I've been using a heat lamp but I ordered a couple of low wattage heat mats as well. The manufacturer says that these heat mats can be used *inside* the enclosure. My instincts tell me that I should place the mats *outside* of the enclosure, but I don't know how much heat will be lost as it passes through the glass... but I don't want to roast them either. Anyone have ideas or suggestions? Will mantids move away from damaging heat and find a comfort zone? 

*Update*: I'm reading articles now that say heat mats should never be used with glass! Anyone use glass and a heat mat?


----------



## Tonypace2009 (Dec 16, 2019)

Honestly I use mesh cube or the the larger 24 x 13 mesh enclosure and a a che ceramic heat emmitter installed in a nano hood temp at the emmitter can get 100 plus but i place it 2 inches from enclosure the mantids will also self regulate by moving closer to bulb or further if i find several mantids congragating at bulb I will add second emmitter to other side of enclosure . Before the ceramic heater just used cheapo heat bulb but they go out without notice. I also keep my bug room close to 80 for low temps using a radiator style electric oil filled heater with thermostat so much easier to keep mantids that require warmer temp happy with less suplmental heat.


----------



## Synapze (Dec 16, 2019)

@Tonypace2009 I was going to use one of my net cubes, but decided to go with a new enclosure I just set up which has a full screen open front. The sides, back, and top are glass covered with an almost invisible netting. I normally use heat emitters, but was hoping for something a little more aesthetically pleasing that I could put in my main living space... more attractive than my heat emitters and tripods. 

I don't have a dedicated bug room.  

I haven't considered using a hood so I'll do some shopping around. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 16, 2019)

I use heat pads on glass all the time. Dont worry. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 17, 2019)

CHE with a mesh cube.


----------



## Mystymantis (Dec 18, 2019)

I have my heat mats on glass. I don't think they should be inside the enclosure though. To much risk I would say if they were inside. At least on my heat mats and any I have seen it is recommended to have them on glass.


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Dec 19, 2019)

Synapze said:


> I'm getting ready to move my Gongys into their permanent enclosure and have a question about heating. Since this species need high temps, I've been using a heat lamp but I ordered a couple of low wattage heat mats as well. The manufacturer says that these heat mats can be used *inside* the enclosure. My instincts tell me that I should place the mats *outside* of the enclosure, but I don't know how much heat will be lost as it passes through the glass... but I don't want to roast them either. Anyone have ideas or suggestions? Will mantids move away from damaging heat and find a comfort zone?
> 
> *Update*: I'm reading articles now that say heat mats should never be used with glass! Anyone use glass and a heat mat?


I use seedling heat mats on glass. Others would seem to say that reptile heat mats are fine on a mostly empty tank.


----------



## Jrsmith6661 (May 11, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> CHE with a mesh cube. ﻿


What's a that?  Sorry... very new to mantid keeping.  I'm also looking for something to increase the temp/humidity in my glass terrarium enclosure.  I have a mesh cube, more of a rectangle, but it's mesh and what I used to keep a chrysalis in one time... if that's the same thing, what's the CHE part?  Thanks!

**EDIT** Found the answer in another post, "Ceramic Heat Emitter" - will search Amazon.  Thanks!


----------



## hysteresis (May 11, 2020)

Yeah, a fabric mesh enclosure. They are available in many shapes and sizes.


----------

